# Your arm routines



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Just interested to know what you guys did as an arm routine ?? or wether you didnt do arms specifically??

Im wanting to perk my arms up a bit so was interested in looking at a few routines that work well for others

thanks guys and gals


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

for bi`s tri`s i use dorian yates method this really hits them .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have an arm day mate... think my routine is in my journal, trust me it works !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

For years I only did two sets of curls (after back) for bi's and two sets of skulls (after chest) for tri's. I've now added two sets of hammers and a set of 21's for bi's and CGBP and bench dips for tri's. Still only do 5/6 sets for each total though.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you mind just posting the routines in here guys ?? might help others as well thanks


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Right.... Steelaricus did this with me and should he pop on he will verify its intensity...

Warm up ; EZ bar curls 2 sets x 15 reps. Also over head EZ bar bar presses to warm up the tri's.

Ez bar curls ; 4 x sets 15, 12, 10, 8 . trick for me is slight pause at bottom so each rep is an individual rep and not part of a movement.

Skull crushers ; 3 x sets supersetted with close grip chest presses..... your tri's will almost ping, make sure to have a spotter.

Standing or sitting DB curls ; 4 x sets.

Overhead tri extentions ; 3 a x sets single arm.

Straight bar reverse wrist curls : 2 x sets...... hard to explain this one. 2 x bars, one medium one lighter, first set of 15 close grip, reverse curl for 15, drop the bar and pick up second lighter bar, wider grip till failure. This will train the bracheus, the small muscle between bi and tri which in turn pushes them out possibly giving an extra 10 % in size on the arm.

Tricep pull down ; V shape bar 3 x sets super setted with rope pull downs.

Machine curls ; 3 x sets light weight to get the final pump and stretch...

If l havent expalined anything properly please feel free to ask...


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> I have an arm day mate... think my routine is in my journal, trust me it works !


ill be having a look at that mate. your arms are looking good


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sk1nny said:


> ill be having a look at that mate. your arms are looking good


Look up a post mate.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

This is my new routine as of saturday just gone

Pull ups 3 x 10

Seated alternate curls 3 x 10 super set with ez curls 3 x 10

preachers 3 x 8 - 12

close grip bench 3 x 8 -12

lying dumb bell extensions( like skull krushers but with dumb bells) 3 x 10

reverse pull down ( suppinated grip with stirrup attatchment) 1 hand at a time 3 x 15

arms are still aching from saturday maybe because its new but i'll be sticking to it for the next couple of weeks


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

a good couple of routines to look at there for me.. anyone else got anything worth adding ???


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Skulls with ez bar behind head

Close grip with ez bar

One arm db xtension

Dips

Barbell curl

Concentration curls

Hammer curls


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

energize17 said:


> Skulls with ez bar behind head
> 
> Close grip with ez bar
> 
> ...


Please explain what that one is pal ??? you mean kickbacks ???


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

I do, bi's n tri's on same day.

3 x 12 - superset - dumbbell neutral grip incline skull crusher - standing dumbbell curl

3 x 15 - superset - incline dumbbell cross body extension- incline one arm dumbell curl

3 x 18 - superset - bent over tri overhead extention with rope - rope hammer curl

never experienced sooooo much pump from a work out


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Please explain what that one is pal ??? you mean kickbacks ???


Think he means standing with DB behind your head and extending the arm mate, thats waht l do as well.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Please explain what that one is pal ??? you mean kickbacks ???


think he means the same as me. sit on a bench upright. grab a dumbbell up to sky then bring to the side 90o then back up. simular to kick back but not as girly IMO lol


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Please explain what that one is pal ??? you mean kickbacks ???


Nah not kickbacks

Get a dumbell hold it above your head and bend at the elbow lowering the DB bhined your head i mostly worrks the long head of the tricep


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> Think he means standing with DB behind your head and extending the arm mate, thats waht l do as well.


I dont do that 1 i always seem to crack the top or back of my head :sad:

Not worth the risk for me mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

wholemeal breda said:


> I dont do that 1 i always seem to crack the top or back of my head :sad:
> 
> Not worth the risk for me mate


Are you a member of Mensa Breda ?

HOW the hell can you not miss your own head ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i get ya , cheers... lol i thought we had gone down the gay kickbacks route for a minute then lol


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

Tri's

V - Pulldown - 3x8-10 - 4th set a drop set

Single arm Extension - 3x8-10

Skull crushers - 3x8-10 - superset with dips

Dips 1set till failure

Bi's

Machine curls - 3x8-10 - 4th set a drop set

Dumbbell curls - 3x8-10

Hammer curls - 3x8-10 - superset with Chin up's

Chin up's 1set till failure

Forearm

Forearm wrist curls - 3x15-20

Forearm twist - 3 sets to failure


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

ARMS

SUPER SET 1

SITTING DB CURLS X4 SETS OF 6-10 REPS (EVERY REP HAS A 3 SECOND NEGATIVE)

LYING EZ-BAR TRICEP EXTENSIONS (LOWER AND LIGHTLY TOUCH FOREHEAD THEN DRIVE BACK UP) X4 SETS OF 6-10 REPS (EVERY REP HAS A 3 SECOND NEGATIVE)

SUPER SET 2

STANDING BARBELL CURLS X4 SETS 12-15 REPS

CABLE TRICEP PUSH DOWN USING A REVERSE V-SHAPED HANDLE X4 SETS 12-15 REPS

SUPER SET 3

DIPS USING BODY WEIGHT UNTIL FAILURE ( EVERY REP HAS A 3 SECOND NEGATIVE) X4 SETS

DUMB BELL HAMMER CURLS X4 SETS 6-8 REPS

My new routine as of today! :bounce:


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

for tri s

Warm up push downs 15 to 20 reps

Then weighted dips 12 12 10 8 6

Then close bench 12 12 10 8 6

Then skull crushers 12 12 10 8 6

Then over head extensions 12 12 10 8 6 then one arm push downs to failure. Then mix them all up after a couple of weeks to shock my muscles. This has worked for me for a long time.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well looking at a few of these routines, im surprised by how much people do in an arm session to be fair...

I personally thought that with the other heavy back and chest sessions that arms pretty much got hit big time anyway, i didnt realise folks were still putting a massive session in specifically for arms...

food for thought for me definitely


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> well looking at a few of these routines, im surprised by how much people do in an arm session to be fair...
> 
> I personally thought that with the other heavy back and chest sessions that arms pretty much got hit big time anyway, i didnt realise folks were still putting a massive session in specifically for arms...
> 
> food for thought for me definitely


my routine is

Chest

back

shoulders

legs

Arms

Thinking being my arms are rested after the leg session so able to hit them hard.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well looking at a few of these routines, im surprised by how much people do in an arm session to be fair...
> 
> I personally thought that with the other heavy back and chest sessions that arms pretty much got hit big time anyway, i didnt realise folks were still putting a massive session in specifically for arms...
> 
> food for thought for me definitely


Mondays - chest n abs

tuesday - back n calves

wednesday - legs

thursday - shoulders n abs

friday - bi's n tri's

my work out hits my bi n tri's twice a week with decent rest


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well looking at a few of these routines, im surprised by how much people do in an arm session to be fair...
> 
> I personally thought that with the other heavy back and chest sessions that arms pretty much got hit big time anyway, i didnt realise folks were still putting a massive session in specifically for arms...
> 
> food for thought for me definitely


i usually do bi's after back and tri's after chest but my arms havent grown for a while so i decided to give them their own day as well as what i usually do and see how it goes


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> Are you a member of Mensa Breda ?
> 
> HOW the hell can you not miss your own head ?


haha!

My head isnt even big it's the size of a bloody pea but just seems to get in the way

My IQ is quite high tho so i might give mensa a shout and see if they'll have me on board


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

wholemeal breda said:


> haha!
> 
> My head isnt even big it's the size of a bloody pea but just seems to get in the way
> 
> My IQ is quite high tho so i might give mensa a shout and see if they'll have me on board


Probably best not mention you keep whacking your own head with dumbells mate, they may become sceptical TBH..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bicep isolation curls 3 x 12 (ramped)

standing barbell cheat curls 2x ramped 1x failure with 3 forced and 3 negatives (last set should be no more than 8 reps so heavy as you can with a good spotter)

2 x hammer curls ramped sets

tricep dips 3xfailure

skull crushers 3 x 8 must have arm just past 90 degrees to keep a stretch in tri , ramped sets .

straight bar press down 2 x 8 sets last to failure .

all need to be done slowly both the positive and the negative < this is the most important .

so 3-4 secs up hold squeeze the target then lower 3-4 secs .

for cheat curls go heavy so that you only manage 2-3 with good form then use a spotter to force 3 reps then throw the weight up and hold it for negative 3 reps .

tricep pushdowns elbows in press into groin hold and contract then slowly let bar back up fighting the nagative .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

wholemeal breda said:


> haha!
> 
> My head is massive just seems to get in the way
> 
> My IQ is quite low tho so i might give mcdonalds a shout and see if they'll have me on board


really :confused1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> really :confused1:


talking about yourself are you ewen


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tri's-





 3sets of 8-10





 3sets of 8-10





 3sets of 12-15

dips 2-3sets to failure.

bi's





 3sets 8-10





 3sets 8-10





 3sets 12-15

close grip pullups 2-3sets to failure


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well looking at a few of these routines, im surprised by how much people do in an arm session to be fair...
> 
> I personally thought that with the other heavy back and chest sessions that arms pretty much got hit big time anyway, i didnt realise folks were still putting a massive session in specifically for arms...


Funny you should say that. The guys with big arms tend to have big rows and big benches/presses. Direct arm work can certainly help the cause, but the big lifts are the meat and potatoes.


----------



## DeanoXman (Dec 4, 2009)

I have just switched to an arms only day. I thought it would be easier than other body parts, but boy was I surprised.

I do 3 sets of skull crushers supersetted with close grip chest press with the same bar. Boy do the triceps gorge with blood on this one. I then do 3 sets of pushdowns, 3 sets of close reverse grip bench, followed by 2 sets of overhead rope extensions. By this time, the triceps feel as if they will explode.

I also read recently something interesting that Ronnie Coleman said about conventional biceps training. Firstly, momentarily squeezing the bicep in a rested position at the top of a barbell curl actually takes stress 'off' the muscle. The squeeze is NOT stress. It just feels like that. He condones the use of cable work, as the stress is constant, especially on the downward motion, whereas a bar just wants to fall downwards.

I do 3 sets of single arm cable curls, 3 sets of two arm cable curls and then 3 sets of over head cable curls. My God!! The pump is insane and it is all in the biceps and no where else. I am gonna stick with cables for a while and rely on rowing during my back workout to give biceps some bar work.

It is nice to mix things up now and then just to shock the body into new growth.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> Just interested to know what you guys did as an arm routine ?? or wether you didnt do arms specifically??
> 
> Im wanting to perk my arms up a bit so was interested in looking at a few routines that work well for others
> 
> thanks guys and gals


Mine goes like this,

DB curls 3x12 with 17.5 kg then a double impact set of 10

Cable curls 3 x 12 with 15kg on each side then a double impact set of 10

Concentation curls 3x12 with 15kg then a double impact set of 10.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bb curl 4x8-12

Weighted dips 4x8-12

Idbc 3x10

Cgbp 3x12

Preacher curls 3x12

Tri pd 3x12


----------



## Kaden123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Monday bi and tri

Dumbbell curls*

Rope pulley curls*

Rev curls*

Spider curls FST 7

Rope over heads

Dips

Dumbbell over heads

Rope push downs FST 7


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

This is simple and effective!

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/the_biggerarms_challenge


----------

